# Pygmy Rabbits



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Winter snows followed by some of the best rabbit hunting of the season are upon us. Many of you enjoy hunting rabbits in Southwest Wyoming. Makes sense, it’s uncrowded and there’s plenty of bunnies and this year is no exception.

This fall, I have noticed good numbers of Pygmy Rabbits in Southwest Wyoming and in Rich County Utah, some in places that I’ve never encountered them before. The Pygmy Rabbit is on Wyoming’s “watch” list, not endangered or threatened, just a species of concern. Their range is shrinking in many places in the West.

Though not illegal to harvest, the Wyoming Game and Fish asks that hunters refrain from intentionally shooting the diminutive rodent. You won’t be out much, they have only a small amount of meat and at best it tastes of Bitter Bush or Rabbit Bush.

The Pygmy lives in the same habitat as cottontails and jack rabbits. Best way to differentiate it from the cottontail is the color of its tail; the Pygmy has a grayish-brown tail, not white like the cottontail. Also they tend to “hold” longer at the edge of their burrows than the cottontail, making them an easy target.

Annually, I help track Pygmy Rabbits for the University of Wyoming’s Wildlife Diversity Data Bank. I encourage you to PM me, the University of Wyoming's Wildlife Diversity Data Bank, or the Wyoming Game and Fish Department, with any sightings or harvests.

thanks


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I believe it is illegal to harvest pygmy rabbits in Utah. FYI.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I am pretty sure those are a myth, like the easter bunny and the tooth ferry.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah while hunting for sage hens this year i saw 3 of them! i pulled up my gun everytime but was like... they are so small i cant do it and let em be! crazy lil things.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I believe it is illegal to harvest pygmy rabbits in Utah. FYI.


Yep, last I knew it was.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/rab ... cology.php


----------

